
The DAO Hub is now live - jhildings
https://daohub.org/
======
th0br0
So many buzzwords. What is a DAO?

~~~
extra88
Eventually I found on the page "decentralized autonomous organization."
Cryptocurrency seems important somehow ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
cjbprime
A business whose by-laws are encoded in an algorithm that runs autonomously,
and is published. I think the algorithm says that people can submit proposals
(i.e. "send X money to Y") and they'll be voted on by all members, and if the
vote passes then the algorithm itself performs the action. There's no-one in
charge outside of the emergent behavior of the member votes.

